# MyFerryLink ban overturned.



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Title says it all. It has been announced today that the MyFerryLink appeal has been successfull with judges voting 2:1 in their favour. Hopefully, this will be the end of the battle to shut them down.
We have been using them, just as we did with SeaFrance previously, buying their carnet tickets. Great system, reasonable price per crossing.

DavidL


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeahhh! We shall celebrate by travelling with them on Sunday for our three weeker to Baei de Somme and the Somme Valley. Cannot wait. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-32749848


----------

